# What to drink???



## 13508 (May 2, 2005)

Hi GuysI have to admit I am a self confessed heavy coffee drinker. I've tried giving up on lots of occassions but it only lasts a month or so. I dislike herbal tea immensly I've tried tolerating the stuff but after a few weeks I find I just feel yuk and I am always thirsty on it. decaff is no better and the chemicals used to process it is'nt nay healthier. Besides being left with water any ideas????Thanks in advance


----------



## 16156 (Apr 1, 2005)

According macrobiotics, coffee is very yin. If you reduce or eliminate food of the opposite extreme - yang, you would probably be able to quit coffee easier. Extreme yang food is e.g. salt and meat (especially red meat).


----------



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

I am on a new ibs diet from a book I read. Basically there is nothing we can drink besides water and herbal teas. Cranberry juice is supposed to be safe too. Sometimes I spice it up with a little vodka...lol I cut out coffee 2 weeks ago, and feel really miserable ever since. The funny thing is that I dont feel any better than I did when I drank coffee. If you have a loblaws there is supposidly some natural gingerale in that supermarket.


----------



## 13601 (Jul 24, 2005)

Milk Milk MilkCures the pain. Cures the bloating. Helps you poop. Well it worked for me after 3 weeks of agony.Let the Milk take the strain


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

Water is the best drink that you can drink. It cleanses out your system.


----------



## cnlmustard (Oct 3, 2003)

Why do you want to stop drinking coffee, have the scary canaries gotten to you?


----------



## 18739 (Jul 22, 2005)

I know I replied before that water is the best drink before because it really is.







Here is a drink that I get from the health food store called Fuze. They have a green tea and some other flavors. Go to their website http://www.drinkfuze.com/ and check it out. It is an all-natural drink. It tastes good. I like it.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

im a big water fan to its helped me lots i used to drink pretty much everything







but a few months ago i went on a water diet lol and i feel so much better also cranberry juice is meant to be good ive never took it but my dad loves it


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

I get sick if I drink too much water, and can't do juices or green tea i still drink coffee but can only tolerate one brand I have been finding out that different brands of stuff bother me, like coffee and bottled water, some make me so sick and others don't bother me, i found I was sick weather i drank coffee or not gave it up and went for the herbal teas felt even worse as some of the teas made me nausaus and so i stick to one brand of coffee not decaf, and one brand of water dansani most bottled water makes me so thirsty i'm very sick from it so i stick to one brand. I do drink diet coke w/splenda and once again i stick to one brand, orange juice almost put me in the hospital and we have a juicer well that about killed me had to call an ambulance on that one so no more juice. green tea makes me sick, i do like ginger ale, it is wonderful for sore tummies,and i can't drink hard alachol any more or certain beers or certain brand of wine i get hives now. which is so wierd cause i use to be able to dring anything , now I really have to watch when we go out how much i have cause the next day i'm in bed all day and throwing up and i use to be able to drink alot.oh well now I'm a cheap date so my husband tell me.lol.


----------



## cnlmustard (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes! Long live Splenda. What makes me sick: American beers, green tea, Saccharin, Nutrasweet, and processed sugars of any kind in the evening.But at least I finally figured it out. I think what you drink does you in more than what you eat.


----------



## 18590 (Oct 13, 2005)

I normally drink Cran-Grape from Oceanspray, This amazing $1 tea drink that is naturally sweetened with no sugar, etc. and water sometimes, and that is about it. I am too scared to experiment. OH, and I drink Peppermint Tea.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

There is a new tea that is popular here called CHAI. It is 97% caffeine free, very soothing to the body & has a blend of cardamon, nutmeg, ginger, cinamon & licorice added. A good substitute for coffee.


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

Teeccino This stuff is great and totally safe for those with IBS. Hope that helps ya....


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Learn to drink water. It takes a while to get used to...try with the fancy bottled waters that are available now...give your system a break. Water is a completely neutral thing...it should be of good quality; I use reverse-osmosis filtered water that I buy at the health food store for 39 cents a gallon. Carry it with you; use it to make soup and teas. No point in dropping chlorine, floride and who knows what else is in it, into an already distressed gut ecology. I wish I had thought of this years ago.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i drink water and soya milk (not together) also i drink tea, plus one cup of milky coffee a day, had no real problems with them..


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I gave up coffee when my stools became brown water every day, a trigger that happened about 2 minutes after downing a cup. So I cut out coffee. I drink water, various bottled flavored waters, and Snapple fruit flavored tea drinks, and home made Peppermint hot tea. Of course, I also drink the milk of human kindness, like Scrooge after being visited by the ghost of Christmas Past.


----------



## 13571 (Dec 9, 2005)

I switched over to a half-soy, half-coffee brand and that seems to be working well for me. I still get my coffee (and caffeine) fix, but it's not the trigger that full coffee was. I've also been making sure that don't drink it on an empty stomach.The brand I've been using is Java Soy. I'd like to try out "Original Well-Bean Coffee" because they use fair trade coffee and offer it with inulin(sp).


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Water with a slice of lime or lemon can be good


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

How about some fruit juices like Sunny D, they make a good fruit punch now kinda like Hawaiian Punch. There is also things like Gatorade, Lemonade. There are also lots of really good flavored teas you can make or buy and drink hot or cold...Lemon, Raspberry, Orange, Peach. Hot tea with honey is also good, or cocoa if you are looking to replace your hot drinks.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

fizzy drinks give me chronic bloating and wind.. stopped drinking them took advice from my doc


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Water is the best but it gets boringChai tea is great If you can tolerate a Starbucks or Coffee Bean and Tea leaf Chai latte once in a while thats coolI have been off coffeee for I dont know how long and sometimes I think I would kill for a cafe mochaAlso ALmond milk is good Chocalate is great You put it on cereal or roastarama teaKAren


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote:How about some fruit juices like Sunny D, they make a good fruit punch now


Did you check the label on that Sunny D?? If it is the same thing that I tried once, Sunny D Fruit Drink: It is made of corn starch, high fruitose corn sugar, and corn oil. NO fruit juice at all. I have in intollerance to corn. It gave me a migraine


----------

